# Lost in the Air



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Just one more. It is a minimalistic piece.


__
https://soundcloud.com/billy-mcbride1%2Flost-in-the-air

:lol:


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I only have one question...

What the hell did I just listen to?


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

What do you mean? :lol: Just wondering...


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm struggling to find out how this is minimalism....


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

What is it then? I had trouble coming up with a genre.


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

Billy said:


> What is it then? I had trouble coming up with a genre.


It is Billistic style. Definitively.  Sometimes it reminds me to the noises of an amusement park. A carousel here, a shooting gallery there. Like it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Your titles for your pieces have improved by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Juergen,

I like to think my music captures pretty well scenes from the circus, or amusement park like you add. I am happy you like it.
I haven't been on here a while, but I have been very prolific making synthesizer/organ music on my Youtube site.

Thanks, Petr B.,

The title comes from a line of a poem I wrote.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, I'll say one thing about it, you've certainly found a unique voice for yourself.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Steven O'Brien, I really appreciate it coming from you.


----------

